# Homemade Tilt Shift & Lens Baby .... Same Thing?



## ddbowdoin (Apr 14, 2011)

Is this homemade tilt shift lens (



) the same thing as lensbaby products?

Lensbaby - Lensbaby SLR Lenses

Has anyone tried the homemade path?  Thanks all!


----------



## xjoewhitex (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll take the lens baby. lol


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 14, 2011)

Selective blur with photoshop gets you similar effect.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2011)

"billows"...amusing....this is not quite the same as the Lensbaby original...the Lensbaby original does not tend to give the miniature effect the way that a better-corrected lens does when it is tilted on a "billows" (lolz).


----------



## DennyCrane (Apr 14, 2011)

Heh, it's neat... almost worth trying just for giggles.


----------

